# Has anyone had any success using Fiverr to promote their books? Not for reviews.



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I was wondering if any of the fiverr services made any sense. I mean, of course it looks too good to be true, but I figured I would ask.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I've used Fiverr to submit to free book listings, but by the time I pay for the extra services, I never feel like it makes a big impact.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

When my first book went permafree last year, the number of immediate downloads and rise in rank took me by surprise (recently found my screenshot - made it to #46 in the Free Store). I wasn't aware of KBoards at the time, and I had no idea what to do next to capitalize on the momentum.  

I was aware of Fiverr from a humor blog, so I looked through gigs for ways to promote my free book. I wasn't using Twitter at the time, and my Facebook likes were nonexistent, so I couldn't help myself there. I chose several Fiverr gigs to have my book tweeted and posted on Facebook over the next few weeks - not excessively, but a time or two each week. I believe the Fiverr gigs helped to keep my book elevated in rank, and I saw downloads and subsequent sales after every gig except one.

I'm really happy with the results of my BookBub ad last week (my first major advertising), and I plan to use a few Fiverr gigs in the next couple of weeks. They're inexpensive for name/brand exposure and to keep a book in front of eyes. I would suggest taking your time as you look through the gigs. Definitely read reviews, and if possible, seeing the location of the end product is a plus (Twitter page, Facebook page, or wherever) - you can get a better feel for who will see your ad and how it will be presented. 

I like Fiverr. I have eight gigs that I'm considering on my desktop right now. I will probably use six of them - one or two at a time over the next few weeks.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Digital Book Spot! They work through Fiverr and they also have a website > http://digitalbookspot.com/

I always sell about 30 books through them when I do a promo, and they're only $5.

PS: They're actually featuring one of Lisa Bergren's books today... the $0.01 wonder


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

jenminkman said:


> Digital Book Spot! They work through Fiverr and they also have a website > http://digitalbookspot.com/
> 
> I always sell about 30 books through them when I do a promo, and they're only $5.
> 
> PS: They're actually featuring one of Lisa Bergren's books today... the $0.01 wonder


Just wanted to second this. Digital Book Spot has been great (the seller name is bknights on fiverr -- http://www.fiverr.com/bknights). I've done this one four or five times now, and seen really nice results every time.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> Just wanted to second this. Digital Book Spot has been great (the seller name is bknights on fiverr -- http://www.fiverr.com/bknights). I've done this one four or five times now, and seen really nice results every time.


Thank you for the suggestion! I'll give it a try. Which option do you guys use? I see he has one for Facebook, one for Twitter and one to mention the book on their own website.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

jenminkman said:


> Digital Book Spot! They work through Fiverr and they also have a website > http://digitalbookspot.com/


I love it when I learn about services that seem to work. Now to use them before they become overbooked...


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

dotx said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I'll give it a try. Which option do you guys use? I see he has one for Facebook, one for Twitter and one to mention the book on their own website.


I've used the "promote your paid book as a featured book on the site" option the most -- it's this one: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights/promote-your-paid-kindle-book-as-a-featured-book-on-my-kindle-site-for-my-book-loving-audience

I've also used the Facebook one, and that worked really well, too: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights/promote-and-market-your-self-published-kindle-book-to-4800-active-kindle-readers-on-my-facebook-page-during-your-promo-or-marketing-period

I haven't promoted a free book with this service, so I can't say how effective it is for that, but it's worked great for paid books. More effectively for a 99 cent sale (naturally  ), but promoting a regular-priced $2.99 book has also done well. I'm not sure how it would work for anything above $2.99, though.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> I've used the "promote your paid book as a featured book on the site" option the most -- it's this one: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights/promote-your-paid-kindle-book-as-a-featured-book-on-my-kindle-site-for-my-book-loving-audience
> 
> I've also used the Facebook one, and that worked really well, too: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights/promote-and-market-your-self-published-kindle-book-to-4800-active-kindle-readers-on-my-facebook-page-during-your-promo-or-marketing-period
> 
> I haven't promoted a free book with this service, so I can't say how effective it is for that, but it's worked great for paid books. More effectively for a 99 cent sale (naturally  ), but promoting a regular-priced $2.99 book has also done well. I'm not sure how it would work for anything above $2.99, though.


Thanks. I'm going to try the Facebook gig and see how it goes. I have a novella on sale at the moment (99 cents for two weeks) so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got some promos coming up and I might give them a go as well!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I've got two pieces of a three-parter about to drop, and I would love to get some low cost promotions to build into a bigger promotional budget.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I found http://booktourradio.com/ through Fiverr and did a five minute radio interview and sold ten books and garnered some extra subscribers to my website because of it. The radio spot was $25.00. i think they've gone up since then and now you can schedule a thirty minute radio interview and they also do marketing for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I've used a handful of gigs on Fiverr, but mostly just very targeted marketing on people's blogs and such. And only after I had checked out the site first and made sure the site was in compliance with the law. Fiverr is a bit of a darkened alley in that lots of the offers aren't exactly on the up and up. In some cases, it is obvious (the buying reviews). But in other cases, it is just people not being aware of the law. For example, who here knew that if you pay someone to tweet for you, the person needs to disclose that it is a paid tweet? Under FTC guidelines, any paid endorsement (even a tweet) needs to be disclosed. It can be as simple as adding a hashtag like #paidad or #sponsored to the end of the tweet, but there must be disclosure.

As is the FTC's custom, they issued detailed reminders last year. They generally do this before they start issuing fines as an early warning. When they start enforcing this, both the advertiser and the promoter can be fined. Generally, they will go after the "big fish" first to make a point. But it is better to stay on the side of angels and make sure anyone you do business with is following the law so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

very interesting, may have to check a few of these suggestions out


----------



## robinoo (Dec 29, 2013)

Fiverr can be really hit or miss. As a buyer, I feel like finding a good seller is often a matter of luck, and I'm kind of skeptical about pay-for-promo services that don't have a filter for the quality of the material they're promoting.

I myself am primarily an editor and have had really good experiences offering proofreading work through Fiverr (http://www.fiverr.com/robinoo/professionally-proofread-your-ebook and http://www.fiverr.com/robinoo/professionally-proofread-1000-words). Some of the stuff that comes across my desk, though, is of extremely poor quality and I can imagine it's the same for many of the people offering paid ebook promotion. If that's the case, and they're hyping the bad-quality books the same as the good, I'm not sure how much weight their word would even carry with their audience.

That said, for $5, sometimes it's worth a shot.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

I've tried three design jobs from fiverr... let's just say I'm glad it was only $5. Total waste. I had to try though, one was for some After Effects stuff I wanted done for a trailer I was working on and hiring a pro was going to be out of my reach... needless to say, I'm presently saving to hire a pro


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I've put the link to this thread in my notes.  Thanks guys and gals.


----------

